# Precious Metals? No thanks.



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Silver and Gold paper or real. I think trade will be based on what people need. Many think bullets, but I have a thing against arming my enemies... So just a thought I'll share.

If starbucks is any indication. Coffee, keeps well and tell me after months without your morning brew you saw a vacuum sealed can of Dark Columbian Roast you wouldn't be tempted to trade your MBR for it. Ok, maybe not that big of a trade bu I am sure pound for pound it will have excellent trade value and you don't have to worry about your enemies shooting you with it.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Alcohol too, Id bet if you had several cases of whiskey hidden away-you would be very popular.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

I too agree that silver and gold bars and coins will be mostly useless in a long term survival scenario unless u have the means to change its form. I like you idea of coffee for trade. Some things I have around for this purpose are pouches of tobacco, chewing tobacco, coffee, alcohol in small bottle sizes, fishing hooks, buttons, thread, bic lighters, cheap pocket knives, Chapstick, small travel size sunblock, metal wiring for trapping, pain meds, salt, spices, sugar, books. Lots of things have potential for trade..it is best to diversify your stock...the question is what can I do with gold or silver in coin or bar form...I would be interested in gold and silver wiring because they are some of the best conductors of electricity. 

Some things I would not trade unless I was desperate are food, gas.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Coffee,liquor,sugar and tobacco will be my main barter items.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree, I learned my lesson on gold. A couple years ago I invested in gold to add to my portfolio when prices were around $1800. an ounce about 3 weeks later the bottom fell out I sold at a loss and swore never again will I buy any metals of any kind.
You have to ask, if the SHTF, ours and or the world economy's collapse these metals will most likely be worthless. Who you going to sell to or trade nobody would want it?
Yes coffee, tobacco, and booze of any kind will be in demand along with a few other things.
I will not trade ammo for anything, as silverback said I am against arming my enemy.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Don't forget medicines, especially oft neglected items like Imodium AD and hydrocortisone cream. Doesn't seem too important until you eat or drink the wrong thing.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Paper products is one thing I like to stock up on. TP!! I'm not ashamed to tell you that I help myself to restaurant napkins. :lol:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

liquor is so expensive by the little bottles. I have bought the big bottles mostly Crown and jack and I 
have a trash can full of baby food jars. I will pour out what I think is needed for a fair trade into the jars.
I got my trading tobacco at smokers friendly. I'm hopping to get to 30 pounds soon
I picked up 200 pounds of sugar when it was on sale. 
And toilet paper,,,, Yea it's cheap so I have a bunch. 
And lots of over the counter stuff for medicine .88 a box a wally world.
batteries by the box and lots of solar stuff. 
I'm trying to have enough stuff for a trading post.
Antibiotics are hard to get but I have few z-packs.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I think its really dependent on your version of SHTF. If it ends the world as we know it sure gold and silver will be a dead commodity for awhile but then so would most vices. If not then trade will pick up fairly quickly again.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know if its a good idea or not. But maybe going to a cash for gold and buying loose rings would be better than coins. Not saying coins are bad but if a ring is stamped 14or 18 k. Just a thought. 

Diamonds are bad though I once had a diamond necklace from tiffany and company and he said it wasn't worth much because of the silver value. I tried to counter with diamonds but he said he had a load in the back. It was a child size necklace that I had no use for. Diamond value was invented by debeers.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Don't forget medicines, especially oft neglected items like Imodium AD and hydrocortisone cream. Doesn't seem too important until you eat or drink the wrong thing.


Yes and you can bet people will be eating some spoiled food when they get hungry.
May want to get something for diarrhea - I did


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> I don't know if its a good idea or not. But maybe going to a cash for gold and buying loose rings would be better than coins. Not saying coins are bad but if a ring is stamped 14or 18 k. Just a thought.
> 
> Diamonds are bad though I once had a diamond necklace from tiffany and company and he said it wasn't worth much because of the silver value. I tried to counter with diamonds but he said he had a load in the back. It was a child size necklace that I had no use for. Diamond value was invented by debeers.


 I learned something. I would think diamonds would be worth a lot But no?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

All those barter items are a sound investment.
Silver, especially pre 64 coins, will always have value.
I believe it is wise to include some in your preps.
Someone will want silver, and will trade for it. Maybe even ammo---


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was also making small kits in Ziploc bags of basic items. 
Some mini maglights AAA few batteries a knife and a lighter but I only have a few now. The mini keychain flashlights make good night lights. They are something to have.

Diamonds are hard. They are expensive and don't keep value. Hard to know what they are worth. Look up how debeers invented the idea that they are valuable.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Salt will be invaluable. Montana Rancher and I have discussed this in the past. Salt was once used as currency, and it has so many uses, it would make your head spin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not arming your enemies is a wise choice. Early on Food and ways to grow it and store it will have high value.
Short term maybe fuel but just to hard to store enough for any real use.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> Alcohol too, Id bet if you had several cases of whiskey hidden away-you would be very popular.


You may be able to hide that ,but the Irish in me says no way. The Lakota in me say Firewater


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Wife and I store salt, batteries and a small amount of silver coins. I would store tobacco, but I'd smoke it. I don't drink but we have a bottle of vodka and whiskey just in case. Oh, and the ammo is off limits. Its all mine!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wunder what a Pearl Necklace will be going for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I wunder what a Pearl Necklace will be going for.


I have no reply to this other than to chuckle quietly....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all are confusing bartering items with money. Coffee, meds; these items will not be good 100 years from now. 
Currency is not money. That is why it is current! All currencies fall.
On the other hand, gold and silver have been stores of wealth for thousands of years.

Yeah, let's buck thousands of years of proven value.

Does this mean barter items is not a good idea? Of course not. It is imprudent, however, to ignore the store of wealth that will be recognized long after the dollar is worthless. And, yes, silver will be accepted as money by everyone I know after the crap hits the fan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So that gets me to thinking...in the old west, the saloon keeper and whore house owner seemed to be the richest folk in town. So that's what I want to be, saloon keeper and whore house owner. Now if I can only get Silverback to loan me some of those white linen pants so I can go boppin' down the street throwing exploding stars at all the peeps. Yeah, that's what I want to be when the SHTF.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Common metals are fetching a pretty good price right now, not like silver or gold yet not bad either. I've got a bunch of old brass that's going to the recycler tomorrow. Should get a few bucks out of it.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Paper products is one thing I like to stock up on. TP!! I'm not ashamed to tell you that I help myself to restaurant napkins. :lol:


U don't want to wipe with stingy nettle or some poison ivy?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by AquaHull View Post
I wunder what a Pearl Necklace will be going for.



Slippy said:


> I have no reply to this other than to chuckle quietly....


ME too.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

Denton said:


> Y'all are confusing bartering items with money. Coffee, meds; these items will not be good 100 years from now.
> Currency is not money. That is why it is current! All currencies fall.
> On the other hand, gold and silver have been stores of wealth for thousands of years.
> 
> ...


No confusion here. The topic I thought was the trade value of gold and silver in a shtf scenario. Talking about trade not currency.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I wunder what a Pearl Necklace will be going for.


My guess would be a shot of whiskey


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> So that gets me to thinking...in the old west, the saloon keeper and whore house owner seemed to be the richest folk in town. So that's what I want to be, saloon keeper and whore house owner. Now if I can only get Silverback to loan me some of those white linen pants so I can go boppin' down the street throwing exploding stars at all the peeps. Yeah, that's what I want to be when the SHTF.


I will go in with ya on that. Never thought of myself as much of a pimp, but hey. I can give it a try.. I am not against having some guys for the women. If we are goin to make money we should make it across the board..lol Might have to have a woman partner as well to deal with that side of it..lol


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Y'all are confusing bartering items with money. Coffee, meds; these items will not be good 100 years from now.


Neither will I.

I damn sure don't know nor do I suspect anyone really knows what the "if" scenario would be and in what condition it would leave things. I suspect getting through the first year or two would be the most challenging part and those that make will be trading in the basics until a new 'civilization' sorts itself out.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

hemi45 said:


> my guess would be a shot of whiskey :d


lol...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The ammo and reloading supplies, bullets etc are NOT FOR TRADING. Of course you wouldn't be stupid enough to trade ammo to your enemies. The supplies are so you can take what you want when you want. Defend your home/farm/family etc.

I'm not surprised that people buying shiny metal thinking it will have some value in the future would trade guns and ammo for more shiny metal. Glad you think that way. The sheople that trade their guns/ammo for shiny metal will be slaves to those who don't.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I was giving thought to buying (from TV knife shows) a bunch of inexpensive knives to sell/trade.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ratchetman said:


> U don't want to wipe with stingy nettle or some poison ivy?


Hey ratchet,
Stop being a dick.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I will go in with ya on that. Never thought of myself as much of a pimp, but hey. I can give it a try.. I am not against having some guys for the women. If we are goin to make money we should make it across the board..lol Might have to have a woman partner as well to deal with that side of it..lol


It's not "pimp". It is called a "love broker".


----------



## Young_and_prepared (May 8, 2014)

Silver is more of an alternate currency to the dollar if the dollar collapsed. It's not something you can rely on for food when the SHTF, it's something you can pay with while the dollar is in trouble.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

To begin with, if their is economic collapse, gold and silver will be worth allot. If the shtf, eventually it will have value, but when? If you go that route, be sure to have some silver coins like dimes and quarters when they were still mostly pure silver. You don't want to pay for a can of beans with a Krugerand.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I push ever came to shove, you could always play The Lone Ranger with you silver. But then I'd be tempted to retrieve it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> liquor is so expensive by the little bottles. I have bought the big bottles mostly Crown and jack and I
> have a trash can full of baby food jars. I will pour out what I think is needed for a fair trade into the jars.
> I got my trading tobacco at smokers friendly. I'm hopping to get to 30 pounds soon
> I picked up 200 pounds of sugar when it was on sale.
> ...


I buy the 1.75 bottles of $10 vodka figuring if the proverbial feces hits the oscillating device people will not be too picky. I see a lot of people planning for the complete collapse of society, and while that is a possiblity it is not necesarily the most likely. Silver or other precious metals offer some protection from a partial economic collapse, I try to be prepared for a large number of possible contingencies, that being one of them. You don't want to buy any commodities when everyone is saying they can only go up, you only buy when everyone else is selling or the price is close enough to what you feel the actual value is to justify it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Coffee does not keep well!

Do you think you will be trading with your enemies?

It sucks when you have to explain basics but here it goes....POST SHTF

You have a need for a spark plug for your chain saw....

John needs a bunch of nails to build a shed

John has a spark plug for your chainsaw but you do not have nails

You do not have anything john wants or needs.

john would take silver because just about everybody with half a friggin brain that saw the collapse coming had silver as a PLACE HOLDER.

You do not have silver because you ignored 5,000 years of history

So you have to keep looking for a person with a sparkplug for your chain saw to help you get ready for heating for winter... one day while you are away looking for a spark plug...you are killed by a group of people

in this case the spark plug could be insulin, or gas, or anything...

a person who prepares would not leave this to chance... putting some silver away for a rainy day or an emergency would be the smart wise thing to do.... so.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> To begin with, if their is economic collapse, gold and silver will be worth allot. If the shtf, eventually it will have value, but when? If you go that route, be sure to have some silver coins like dimes and quarters when they were still mostly pure silver. You don't want to pay for a can of beans with a Krugerand.


And if that comes to pass, the rube you are buying a can of beans from will look at your pre-64 quarter, and see a coin with a value of 25 cents. You might think it's worth more than that, but he sees a coin worth 25 cents.
And when all is said and done, somethings "value" is only what someone else will give you for it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I've got my old brass recycled and got 89 dollars and change out of it. All together I had about a five gallon pail of spent Berdan primed brass odd stuff I'd picked up as litter or reloading brass past it's useful life, so there wasn't anything remotely worth saving. Just old junk brass. I was surprised I got that much out of it. Of course you know I'm going to turn around and buy more ammo with the proceeds. Never ends.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

So lets say the dollar collapses... 

some people will still be producing things for sale/trade and they will be paying people to help them...what are they going to be paying with........ beans....

I never understand how people can have a prepper mentality and not grasp silver/gold

There will be a merchant class after the collapse...what will they be selling their wares for? Barter works on a small scale but your local grocery store is not going to be trading nails for eggs and the farmer suppling them eggs is not going to continually take nails.

There will have to be a THING with value.

The fact that SOMEBODY may view a 1964 quarter as only being worth .25 is not a good argument.. heck there are people today that view the dollar as being worthless... and there will always be uneducated people. SOME will never greatly effect the MANY

The guy that has extra cans of beans will be the one that has put away extra cans of beans and they..more then others will recognize that they will need to have a currency...

I could be wrong but 5,000 years of merchants, traders, farmers, money lenders....working with Gold and silver...would lend some support to my argument...!!!!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I did some research on coffee storage and found the mfg suggests the best by date. I can tell you I buy coffee on sale. I get the vacuum sealed coffee in the plastic containers. I have opened some after several years stored in my garage (Texas heat) and it was fine. I keep a decent supply of coffee as back up and/or for trading. 

PM's are not for everybody. PM's should be considered like other things to help you survive. Money of any sort is merely a tool for survival. Gold and silver have been used as currency since the beginning of civilization, why should this time be different. Those of you who talking about taking it when you need it, well, you're welcome to try here.  You just may get it but it will cost you dearly.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I will go in with ya on that. Never thought of myself as much of a pimp, but hey. I can give it a try.. I am not against having some guys for the women. If we are goin to make money we should make it across the board..lol Might have to have a woman partner as well to deal with that side of it..lol


The only problem with that is pretty much all men are willing to give it away, add a beer or two and they will give it away to almost any woman. It is pretty hard to sell something that has limited demand and is available everywhere for free. You might be able to tap into the gay trade but that would be about it for male whores.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While I store TP as attic insulation, have enough ammo to manage several large scale skirmishes (and reloading supplies), and enough silver to match what I'm willing to carry if I was on foot the best way to plan for being a merchant post SHTF is to be able to produce what people need. For me right now that is hay and bio diesel. I also think we could churn out building bricks but moving them will likely be prohibitive. We could likely produce alcohol as well and soaps are possible too. 

Storing things involves risk, loss, and is limited in capacities from space to dollars you can invest. Put your resources (money) into things which can produce, be a producer, and you won't starve.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> be a producer, and you won't starve.


This statement should be the CORE of Survival thought and action...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd like to think we, (as people prepared), would be trading goods FOR gold and silver. Although I do some prospecting, and do have some gold to fall back on, you can't eat it.
And as you can tell by my "user name", my expectations of "wealth" are not very high...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> The only problem with that is pretty much all men are willing to give it away, add a beer or two and they will give it away to almost any woman. It is pretty hard to sell something that has limited demand and is available everywhere for free. You might be able to tap into the gay trade but that would be about it for male whores.


I might thing there a few guys out there that would rather get paid to have sex with a swamp donkey than for free. Not saying they wont do it though..


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I might thing there a few guys out there that would rather get paid to have sex with a swamp donkey than for free. Not saying they wont do it though..


:lol::lol:


----------

